# Moving Lightroom to SSD - necessary files, process, space necessary?



## WesternGuy (Jan 22, 2020)

I am running Windows 10 Pro and Lightroom CC (latest).  I have a couple of 256GB SSDs that I have been using for scratch disks and one of them is hardly ever used.  I have been thinking about moving Lightroom  to that disk, but I don't have a clue as to 1) whether or not the SSD is large enough (256GB, with about 250GB available; 2) the process in moving them - I am assuming it is a straight copy(?) of what ever files are necessary; and 3) Which files do I need to move?
Once all the "moving" is done, I am assuming that I need to tell some of the files, e.g., the .exe files, where the files are that were moved.  Maybe there are others, in addition to any of the .exe files - don't know.

Another thought occurred to me that maybe, only the catalog needs to be moved, but I am not sure how that would work.

Any insight, web references to process, etc. that anyone can provide will be greatly appreciated.  TIA.

WesternGuy


----------



## Replytoken (Jan 22, 2020)

You can move your catalog(s) and/or your images to the new drive, but as you have noted 256GB is not a lot of room, especially if you have a lot of images.  What is your primary drive in your machine?  The answer to that question may help guide your decision as to what to move.

--Ken


----------



## clee01l (Jan 22, 2020)

The catalog folder with the catalog and Previews folders should live nicely in that 256GB SSD but I would relocate the image folder and sub folders to another drive with more room.


----------



## WesternGuy (Jan 23, 2020)

Ken, the image library resides on an 8TB external HD along with a few other image folders.  All is well there.  I understand that the Lightroom programs themselves have to reside on the "local disk" - no problem. 
Cletis,  I will definitely move my catalog to the SSD along with the preview folders.  Are there any others that need to reside with the catalog file?

WesternGuy


----------



## John Little (Jan 23, 2020)

I'm very far from being an expert, but IT staff have told me in the past that you can't simply move program files from one location to another by the usual drag and drop approach using Windows Explorer. As I get it, the location of these files is recorded in the Registry, and if you move them the operating system won't know where they are. Experts can no doubt correct and amplify this. A brief Google search suggests that programs exist that allow you to do this. I am even less of an expert on Mac operating systems, but I gather that this problem doesn't exist on Mac's.

Also, the current nomenclature for LR Classic, which the version number suggests you are using, has dropped the "CC" from the name; "CC" is used to refer the the cloud version, often called "Cloudy" in this forum.


----------



## Replytoken (Jan 23, 2020)

John Little said:


> I'm very far from being an expert, but IT staff have told me in the past that you can't simply move program files from one location to another by the usual drag and drop approach using Windows Explorer. As I get it, the location of these files is recorded in the Registry, and if you move them the operating system won't know where they are. Experts can no doubt correct and amplify this. A brief Google search suggests that programs exist that allow you to do this. I am even less of an expert on Mac operating systems, but I gather that this problem doesn't exist on Mac's.
> 
> Also, the current nomenclature for LR Classic, which the version number suggests you are using, has dropped the "CC" from the name; "CC" is used to refer the the cloud version, often called "Cloudy" in this forum.


My read of the OP's posts is that they are aware that the program files must reside on the C: drive, and that they are looking to move the catalog and associated files (preview/cache) to the SSD.  If I am wrong, then yes the OP is going to have issues with moving the .exe files to an external drive.

--Ken


----------



## clee01l (Jan 23, 2020)

WesternGuy said:


> I will definitely move my catalog to the SSD along with the preview folders. Are there any others that need to reside with the catalog file?


Just the Lightroom folder.  Lightroom keeps preferences elsewhere in a system folder.  Lightroom Settings (Presets) are by default stored globally too.  You can in the catalog designate these to be stored locally and if you do Lightroom will create an empty "Lightroom Settings" folder  in the Lightroom folder for you to manually copy any existing presets folders.


----------



## WesternGuy (Jan 26, 2020)

As I see it, there are three files that I can move to my SSD - catalog.lrcat, helper.lrdata, and previews.lrdata.  I probably will not touch the Presets or the Preferences as these are not that big and I doubt they are used that much.
Are there any others that I should know about that would require moving?

John, I do not know what your IT people are telling you, but I move files all the time using some form of "drag and drop" and have never had any problems.  I find that if the program cannot find the file, then it will ask me where I put it.  I simply have pointed it to the new location and all works according to plan.

WesternGuy


----------



## John Little (Jan 26, 2020)

WesternGuy said:


> As I see it, there are three files that I can move to my SSD - catalog.lrcat, helper.lrdata, and previews.lrdata.  I probably will not touch the Presets or the Preferences as these are not that big and I doubt they are used that much.
> Are there any others that I should know about that would require moving?
> 
> John, I do not know what your IT people are telling you, but I move files all the time using some form of "drag and drop" and have never had any problems.  I find that if the program cannot find the file, then it will ask me where I put it.  I simply have pointed it to the new location and all works according to plan.
> ...



Sure, if you want to move ordinary files, that works fine. E.g., your images. I'm talking about the files that run the program, such as Lightroom.exe and probably a lot of files in the same C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Lightroom Classic location. A Google search for "moving programs windows 10" does reveal methods, and third party software, for moving programs, implying that a simple drag-and-drop won't do it.  But my info is maybe 15 years old; maybe that's different with modern versions of Windows. I'm not going to try the experiment, but I'd be happy to hear what happens if you do it!


----------



## PhilBurton (Jan 27, 2020)

John Little said:


> Sure, if you want to move ordinary files, that works fine. E.g., your images. I'm talking about the files that run the program, such as Lightroom.exe and probably a lot of files in the same C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Lightroom Classic location. A Google search for "moving programs windows 10" does reveal methods, and third party software, for moving programs, implying that a simple drag-and-drop won't do it.  But my info is maybe 15 years old; maybe that's different with modern versions of Windows. I'm not going to try the experiment, but I'd be happy to hear what happens if you do it!


John,

Modern versions of Windows still require "registry" entries to work properly.  A simple drag-and-drop is not sufficient to move a program installation to a new location on the same computer or a new system.  One useful program is PCmover Professional – Laplink®.  I have used it sucessfully several times to move program installations to new laptops.


----------



## John Little (Jan 27, 2020)

PhilBurton said:


> John,
> 
> Modern versions of Windows still require "registry" entries to work properly.  A simple drag-and-drop is not sufficient to move a program installation to a new location on the same computer or a new system.  One useful program is PCmover Professional – Laplink®.  I have used it sucessfully several times to move program installations to new laptops.



That's what I thought, and what I said in my original post. I was leaving open the (unlikely) possibility that it may have changed. My original post was a response to the OP's statement, "I have been thinking about moving Lightroom  to that disk, but I don't have a clue as to ... 2) the process in moving them - I am assuming it is a straight copy(?) of what ever files are necessary".  Of course, one could simply uninstall the program, then re-install it on the external drive.


----------



## WesternGuy (Jan 27, 2020)

PhilBurton said:


> John,
> 
> Modern versions of Windows still require "registry" entries to work properly.  A simple drag-and-drop is not sufficient to move a program installation to a new location on the same computer or a new system.  One useful program is PCmover Professional – Laplink®.  I have used it sucessfully several times to move program installations to new laptops.


Phil, thanks for the information.  It is appreciated.

WesternGuy


----------



## PhilBurton (Jan 27, 2020)

WesternGuy said:


> Phil, thanks for the information.  It is appreciated.
> 
> WesternGuy


Of course.  Just be aware that each purchase of Laplink PC Mover is good for one move only.  That is, you're paying about $60 for this move.  It's not perfect, but if  you have lots of installed software and lots of configuraton changes to Windows, it can save you literally days of work.

Let me add one point for the "build it yourself" people here.  Physically move the boot/programs drive from your old desktop to your new desktop.  Windows 10 is very powerful about installing new drivers, etc.


----------



## WesternGuy (Jan 28, 2020)

PhilBurton said:


> Of course.  Just be aware that each purchase of Laplink PC Mover is good for one move only.  That is, you're paying about $60 for this move.  It's not perfect, but if  you have lots of installed software and lots of configuraton changes to Windows, it can save you literally days of work.
> 
> Let me add one point for the "build it yourself" people here.  Physically move the boot/programs drive from your old desktop to your new desktop.  Windows 10 is very powerful about installing new drivers, etc.


Thanks for the "heads-up".

WesternGuy


----------



## Mike_HNL (Feb 8, 2020)

PhilBurton said:


> Of course.  Just be aware that each purchase of Laplink PC Mover is good for one move only.  That is, you're paying about $60 for this move.  It's not perfect, but if  you have lots of installed software and lots of configuraton changes to Windows, it can save you literally days of work.
> 
> Let me add one point for the "build it yourself" people here.  Physically move the boot/programs drive from your old desktop to your new desktop.  Windows 10 is very powerful about installing new drivers, etc.


For me, the $60 cost of Laplink PC Mover seems reasonable.  One question: Is it safe to move all of LR, including program, photos, catalog, previews, etc, 
this way. If so, they'll earn a five star rating from me?


----------



## John Little (Feb 8, 2020)

As discussed above, the only files that can't be moved by drag-and-drop are the files that run the program. Unless I'm missing something, one should be able to uninstall the program, then re-install it in a different location (assuming that one has a current subscription to the Creative Cloud).  It seems that this would save the $60. Of course, if one wants to move a lot of programs in one operation, the Laplink option is reasonable.


----------



## PhilBurton (Feb 8, 2020)

John Little said:


> As discussed above, the only files that can't be moved by drag-and-drop are the files that run the program. Unless I'm missing something, one should be able to uninstall the program, then re-install it in a different location (assuming that one has a current subscription to the Creative Cloud).  It seems that this would save the $60. Of course, if one wants to move a lot of programs in one operation, the Laplink option is reasonable.


I always keep all my user data on a separate D: DATA partition, so all I needed to transfer were programs and settings, the browser profile, and similar items.  However, the user manual seems to indicate that it will transfer data files.  You can find the user manual at  https://lldownload.blob.core.window...f/pcmover/pcmpro/11/pcmover_11_pro_ug_eng.pdf

Phil


----------

